# Wade out to the color change?



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

Went fishing in surf. 3 hours. Nada. Thurs. evening, shrimp & cut bait on pompano rig. Question: If I can't find a "wash" , do I need to wade out to the color change? I saw a Chinese man do this during the hot part of the year and he racked up. Any advice?


----------



## borinf2d (Jul 21, 2009)

welll........if you're tall you can wade to the color change. Dark waters are deeper( 6-8 ft) usually about 3 sandbars(lighter colors) and out past that 3rd sand bar you're looking at 10+ But you definetly want your bait to be in this deeper water or cuts if you can find them.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Sometimes the bites come shallow. It pays to have an ultralight or two set shallow with a Carolina rig. 2 weeks ago, all my bites came on the short rods. You might invest in some tackle that can chunk to the deep stuff ... water is still a bit cool to do a buncha walking baits out, especially in the morning.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I've fished alongside the "chinese guy" many times (I think he's Vietnamese) and what he's doing, and what I do, is to wade out to the far side of the 1st bar and cast out to the trough (dark water) betweenthe bars. It works for me. However, I've been to several seminars and have one DVD on pompano fishingand the experts all seem to say to place the bait on the bar. Two years ago I talked to a commercial fisherman who uses 13 ft. rods and he said he also goes way out.Bottom line is it's probably best to try different distances on each trip till you can determine which works.


----------

